# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες της Νάξου [Historic photos of Naxos]

## NAXOS

ΝΑΞΟΣ-ΑΤΛΑΣ(ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΛΕΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ)ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗΣ

IMG.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θυμάστε ποια χρονολογία είναι ?
Είχα κάνει πολά ταξίδια με το άτλας Σύρο Πάρο Νάξο απο Ραφήνα διάρκεια ταξίδιου περίπου δώδεκα ώρες αναχώρηση την παρασκεύη 19:00 το απόγευμα ανα θυμάμαι καλά και την Κυριακή απο Νάξο την ίδια.

----------


## mastrokostas

To Άτλας της ΕΛΜΕΣ δεν ήταν ? Κάποια χρονιά έκανε ταξίδια από Ιταλία Τουρκία .

----------


## Apostolos

Φοβερή η φώτο!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πραγματικά, η παραπάνω φωτογραφία είναι καταπληκτική. Μας ανοίγει διάπλατα ένα παράθυρο στο παρελθόν.
Το "Ατλας ΙΙ" ανήκε στην Libra Ferries της οικογένειας Γιαννουλάτου (ή Libra Maritime, σύμφωνα με το Facta).
Σαν ελάχιστο ευχαριστώ θα αφιερώσουμε στον φίλο NAXOS μια αεροφωτογραφία του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" (στο ανάλογο θέμα) του μεγάλου καραβολάτρη φωτογράφου, κυρίου Κουρούπη.

----------


## Rocinante

Δεν ξερω αν θα καταφερω να επισηναψω την πρωτη φωτογραφια. Αν γινει ειναι απο το λιμανι της Ναξου το 1973. Ποιο πλοιο ειναι αυτο;

1973-08 (11).jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όλες οι παραπάνω φωτογραφίες είναι καταπληκτικές.
Αλλά και για την ιστορική φωτογραφία του Rocinante θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι είναι επίσης πολύ σπάνια, καθώς δείχνει το "Φοίβος" στη Νάξο.
Είναι το μετέπειτα "Χρυσοβαλάντου", "Πάρος", "Ιωάννης Εξπρές" και "Παναγία Παξών".
Στο θέμα "Πάρος" υπάρχει και μια φωτογραφία του στη Νάξο, αλλά ως "Πάρος".

----------


## Rocinante

ROI οπως διαπιστωσα τωρα στο θεμα του ΠΑΡΟΣ πραγματικα ειναι ο ΦΟΙΒΟΣ και οπως αναφερεις εσυ το πλοιο μπηκε στη γραμμη το 1973. Αφου λοιπον και η φωτογραφια ειναι του καλοκαιριου του 1973 τοτε αυτο πρεπει να ηταν ενα απο τα πρωτα του ταξιδια στη ΝΑΞΟ. Παντως αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι οι εκπληκτικες γραμμες του πλοιου για την εποχη εκεινη που δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε τι πλοια ταξιδευαν στο Αιγαιο.

----------


## NAXOS

ΣΥΝΟΣΤΙΣΜΟΣ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ. ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ !! 
ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΛΟΙΑ,ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ...
IMG_0007.jpg

----------


## apollo_express

Στο λιμάνι της Νάξου, το καλοκαίρι πριν το ναυάγιο του Εξπρές Σαμίνα.

----------


## Haddock

Κολλάζ φωτογραφιών από το λιμάνι της Νάξου, το 1980

Εδώ μπορείτε να την δείτε σε υψηλότερη ανάλυση

Copyright - Πηγη

----------


## karystos

1990 Το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ στη Νάξο. Φωτογραφία από το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ

kal-1990.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ για αυτήν την πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία.
Από τις φωτογραφίες που ξαναζωντανεύουν εκείνη την εποχή.
Ευχόμαστε καλή συνέχεια στην αναπαράσταση αυτής της όμορφης εποχής.

----------


## DAFEL

> Δεν ξερω αν θα καταφερω να επισηναψω την πρωτη φωτογραφια. Αν γινει ειναι απο το λιμανι της Ναξου το 1973. Ποιο πλοιο ειναι αυτο;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3772


ΤΟ ΦΟΙΒΟΣ ΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΠΑΡΟΣ

----------


## apollo_express

Οι περισσότερες φωτογραφίες είναι από το λιμάνι της Νάξου. Δεν είναι και τόσο παλιές, αλλά πολλά από τα πλοία που εμφανίζονται είτε δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου ή είναι παροπλισμένα ή έχουν φύγει από τα νερά του Αιγαίου. (To πρώτο αρχείο είναι λίγο μεγάλο).


1.pdf

2.pdf

3.pdf

4.pdf

5.pdf

----------


## Dimigrant

To FOIVOS einai an den kanw la8os, to opoio metonomas8hke Paros kai epishs vafthke portokali opws to Naxos.

----------


## NAXOS

Να βαλω και γω μια πραγματικα ιστορικη. Ειναι το λιμανι τησ Ναξου συμφωνα με τη φωτογραφια το 1958 πραγμα ομως αδυνατο γιατι......κατι θα θυμωμουνα. Απο μαρτυριες μεγαλυτερων πρεπει να ειναι 1938 η και παλαιοτερη. Για το πλοιο που φαινεται μου ειπαν οτι μαλλον ειναι το ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ. Δεν εχω ιδια αντιληψη.Αν καποιος αλλος μπορει να δωσει αλλη πληροφορια θα βοηθησει. Οσο για τη προβλητα ειναι η μικρη που υπαρχει και σημερα(μεγαλιτερη και φαρδυτερη)

IMG_0002.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Νaxos, θα συμφωνήσω οτι η φωτογραφία είναι σίγουρα προπολεμική. Τώρα για το καράβι δεν ξέρω ποιός σου είπε οτι είναι το ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ αλλά σίγουρα έχει άριστη μνήμη μιας και είναι πραγματικά αυτό.
Μάλιστα, είναι μάλλον την εποχή που ταξίδευε ως ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ για τη "Ακτοπλοϊα Ελλάδος" (το φουγάρο φαίνεται σκέτο μπεζ, χωρίς τα σινιάλα του Τόγια).
Οπότε η φωτο τραβήχτηκε μεταξύ 1932 και 1940.

Όσο για το τέλος του καραβιού, βυθίστηκε τον Αύγουστο του 1941 βόρεια της Αιγύπτου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

View of the _Naxos_ harbor in 1960

Naxos 1960.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Another _Naxos_ harbor photo in 1963

Naxos.jpg

_Naxos_ in 1956

Naxos 1956.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Ο κος Μανωλάς από το εξαιρετικό του *blog* έχει δημοσιεύσει αρκετές φωτογραφίες από την παλιά Νάξο. Έχω ήδη δημοσιεύσει φωτογραφίες πλοίων στα αντίστοιχα θέματα, αλλά αξίζει να υπάρχει εδώ ως παράθεση για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για την παλιά Νάξο.

 
1.Το Μοσχάνθη στον Απόλλωνα Νάξου?      - 2. Κάποιο λόρδικο, αλλά ποιο?

 

3.Παντόφλα τη δεκαετία του 1970, αλλά ποια?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Naxos* about 20 years ago

Naxos2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Naxos* 1992

Naxos.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Από τις εκδόσεις *"ΚΑΛΛΗΘΕΑ"* *(kali-thea.com)* κυκλοφορούν μια σειρά από όμορφες carte-postales.

H παρακάτω εξαιρετική carte-postale προέρχεται *από το μοναδικό αρχείο του Ι. Δελλαρόκκα .*
Η λεζάντα αναφέρει:
_"Νάξος - Χειμωνιάτικη Θεομηνία 1950"._

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους NAXOS, Haddok, Έργης, Nikos Maroulis, vinman, Giwrgos1980, Nicholas Peppas, Ellinis, gtogias, Appia 1978, GIANNISMANTZOURIS, τοξότης, T.S.S. APOLLON, Ben Bruce, Νάξος.

Νάξος.jpg

*Naxos - Winter act of God
(collection: J.Dellarokka)*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_25 Ιουλιου 1926  Ταξιδι στις Κυκλαδες με το Νικολαος Τογιας_

Η λιγο γνωστη Ελληνικη εφημεριδα _Σκριπ_ προσφερε στους αναγνωστες της την κατωθι περιγραφη ταξιδιου στην Συρο, Τηνο, Παρο, Ναξο, Ιο, Οια, Θηρα και Φολεγανδρο με το μεγαλοπρεπες, πρωην Αγγλικο, πλοιο *Νικολαος Τογιας*. Η περιγραφη ειναι γλαφυρη και σε κανει να εχεις την αισθηση οτι ταξιδευεις μαζι τους  (μην ξεχνατε, αυτο το αρθρο ειναι προ 83 ετων) ...

Πλοιαρχος του *Νικολαος Τογιας* ηταν ο Αλκιβιαδης Τογιας, που παντα ταξιδευε με το λυκοσκυλο του διπλα του...  

Στο τελος του αρθρου προσθετω κια μια σπανιοτατη αγγελια της _Εταιρειας Τογια_ απο τις 4 Σεπτεμβριου 1926. Η εταιρεια Τογια εκανε σπανιως διαφημισεις την εποχη εκεινη και ειναι δυσκολο να βρει κανεις ολα τους τα πλοια μαζεμενα...


19260725 N Togias 1.jpg
19260725 N Togias 2.jpg
19260725 N Togias 3.jpg
19260725 N Togias 4.jpg



19260904 Togias.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ιδου τι γραφαν οι εφημεριδες στις 2 Σεπτεμβριου 1945 οταν οι Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια ηταν κυριολεκτικα καεστραμμενη και οι συγκοινωνιες γινοντουσαν με πρωτογονα μεσα.  Μπορειτε να το φαντασθειτε οτι δεν υπηρχε ατμοπλοιο να κανει το δρομολογιο Πειραιως Παροναξιας;

19450902 Naxos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σκηνες απο την Ναξο της δεκαετιας 1960. Ολες ειναι φωτογραφιες του Δημητρη Παπαδημου απο  την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Naxos 1960s c.JPGNaxos 1960s d.JPG

Naxos 1960s f.JPGNaxos 1960s Papademos.jpg

Naxos 1960sb.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ναξος γυρω στο 1910*

Απο το βιβλιο Aegean Days του J. Irving Mannatt,  Houghton and Miflin Co, Boston, 1914

Το βιβλιο ειναι μια σειρρα ταξιδιωτικων αμαμνησεων απο το 1890 μεχρι το 1913 και αναφερεται σε πολλα ελληνικα επιβατηγα της εποχης εκεινης


NAxos.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Νάξος.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109988

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109989

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραια φωτο της Ναξου απο το 1933


Naxos.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Το λιμάνι της Νάξου το 1980 με τα θρυλικά βαπόρια Νάξος και Γεώργιος Εξπρές.

ΝΑΞΟΣ 1980.jpg

Πηγή http://oldnaxos.blogspot.gr/2011/04/1980.html

----------


## sylver23

Άψογος! Πόσταρέ το και στα θέματά τους γιατί δεν ξέρω αν θα την δουν εδώ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και τα δύο μεγάλα πλοία στη φωτό και αναγνωρίσιμα και διάσημα είναι, ας πω ότι το μικρό τουριστικό που διακρίνεται πλαγιοδετημένο στο μικρό μώλο, αν δεν κάνω κάποιο τρομερό λάθος, πρέπει να είναι το _ΔΑΦΝΗ ΙΙ_, σημερινό _ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ Κ_ που πραγματοποιεί ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες στις Σποράδες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλια φωτογραφια του Απολλωνα της Ναξου
Απολλωνας.jpg
http://a-komiaki.blogspot.com/

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Παλια φωτογραφια του Απολλωνα της Ναξου
> Απολλωνας.jpg
> http://a-komiaki.blogspot.com/



...από εποχές που, για να φτάσεις στον Απόλλωνα οδικώς, έπρεπε, προηγουμένως να έχεις φτιάξει τη διαθήκη σου, και να έχεις τακτοποιήσεις όλες, γενικώς, τις υποχρεώσεις σου.... Ένας στενός δρόμος που διασχίζει το βουνό Ζας, και περνά από γκρεμνά και χαράδρες...Σε κάποια σημεία δεν θες να κοιτάξεις έξω από το παράθυρο.  Τώρα, υπάρχει ο περιφερειακός που παρακάμπτει το δύσκολο βουνό και φθάνεις από βόρεια....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μερικες φωτογραφιες του Απολλωνα της Ναξου απο τον Γιωργο Χωριανοπουλο. Πρεπει να ειναι απο τα μεσα 1960.

Απολλων 1.jpgΑπολλων 2.jpg
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

Ενα αγνωστο πορθμειο βοηθαει στο καινουριο λιμανακι.

Απολλων 3.jpg
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

Λιτανεια
Απολλων 4.jpg
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Απολλων 5.jpg
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μιας και τα δύο μεγάλα πλοία στη φωτό και αναγνωρίσιμα και διάσημα είναι, ας πω ότι το μικρό τουριστικό που διακρίνεται πλαγιοδετημένο στο μικρό μώλο, αν δεν κάνω κάποιο τρομερό λάθος, πρέπει να είναι το _ΔΑΦΝΗ ΙΙ_, σημερινό _ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ Κ_ που πραγματοποιεί ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες στις Σποράδες.


Και ποιο ειναι αυτο στην Ναξο, Espresso Venezia;

Naxos.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε, πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η καρτ ποστάλ από την Νάξο. Η παντόφλα που διακρίνεται μπορεί να είναι ένα εκ των τριών αδελφών, _ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙΙ_, _ΣΧΟΙΠΑΝΤΑΣ_ και _ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ_. Τηρουμένων των απαραιτήτων επιφυλάξεων (μακρινή λήψη, μετασκευές - μετατροπές κλπ.) θα έλεγα ότι είναι το πρώτο, το _ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙΙ_ (σημερινό BAI BUREH στη Σιέρα Λεόνε).

Οπωσδήποτε όμως το πλοίο βρισκόταν στη Νάξο σε κάποιο έκτακτο ταξίδι - προσέγγιση- γιατί εξ όσων γνωρίζω και τα τρία "αδελφά" δεν είχαν δουλέψει τουλάχιστον συστηματικά ως φορτηγά - οχηματαγωγά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει το ανάλογο θέμα αλλά γνωρίζει κανείς κ ειδικά οι φίλοι Ναξιώτες μέχρι πότε τα πλοία της γραμμής έπιαναν σε Απόλλωνα κ Μουτσούνα; Προσωπικά βρίσκω στο Τhe World's Ραssenger Ships του 1967 δρομολόγια του ΛΗΜΝΟΣ των Τυπάλδων που έπιανε Απόλλωνα.
Επίσης στην Μουτσούνα στην προβλήτα που γινόταν η φόρτωση της σμύριδας έχει μπίγες βαπορίσιες.
Υπάρχουν στοιχεία από ποιό πλοίο προέρχονται;

----------


## gimbozo

Λοιπόν, κοίτα να δεις σύμπτωση. Φέτος το καλοκαίρι στη Μουτσούνα είχα ακριβώς αυτή τη συζήτηση με έναν παλιό μου φίλο που είναι ναυπηγός και ταυτόχρονα τυχαίνει να είναι ο εγγονός του παλιού διευθυντή φόρτωσης της σμύριδας. Μου είπε λοιπόν ότι οι μπίγιες της Μουτσούνας προέρχονται από το Υ/Κ Ολυμπία!! Μου φάνηκε λίγο απίστευτο και δεν έδωσα σημασία, όταν όμως πρόσεξα τις φωτογραφίες, διαπίστωσα ότι ίσως να έχει και δίκιο. Ρίξτε μια ματιά και τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο απο οτι δειχνει ειναι σωστο και ειναι σπουδαιο ευρημα αλλα νομιζω οτι οι,πολλοι πλεον, διαχειριστες να το βαλουν στο θεμα του Υ/Κ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Οι μπίγες στο OΛΥΜΠΙΑ ξηλώθηκαν το 1981-82 τότε που πουλήθηκε κ έγινε CARIBE. Aπ' όσο ξέρω η φόρτωση της σμύριδας στα πλοία σταμάστησε το 1982.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Οι μπίγες στο OΛΥΜΠΙΑ ξηλώθηκαν το 1981-82 τότε που πουλήθηκε κ έγινε CARIBE. Aπ' όσο ξέρω η φόρτωση της σμύριδας στα πλοία σταμάστησε το 1982.



Αυτο που γραφεις φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ σιγουρα ετσι θα ειναι, αλλα οι μπιγες απο την αλλη εχουν ομοιοτητες πολλες

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτο που γραφεις φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ σιγουρα ετσι θα ειναι, αλλα οι μπιγες απο την αλλη εχουν ομοιοτητες πολλες


Γιά την ομοιότητα δεν αμφιβάλλω κ το μόνο που μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε ότι τις έβαλαν κ ξαφνικά είπαν να σταματήσει η φόρτωση από εκεί. Από τότε η μεταφορά της σμύριδας γίνεται με φορτηγά αμάξια,φίλε Βen Bruce.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aπό ό.τι μπορεί να συμπεράνετε από την φωτό του φίλου gimbozo, oύτως ή άλλως  στη γραφική Μουτσούνα με τις μπίγες στην προβλήτα κ τις εγκαταστάσεις του εναέριου σιδηρόδρομου (όπως τον λένε) το σκηνικό είναι πολύ όμορφο.

----------


## gimbozo

Μιας και υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για το θέμα σας παρπουσιάζω και μια παλαιότερη φωτογραφία του λιμανιού, σίγουρα προπολεμική όπου βλέπουμε τη σμυριδα έτοιμη για φόρτωση και έναν εργάτη με τις βράκες... Η σμύριδα πρώτα φορτωνόταν στις δύο μεταλλικές μαούνες 'ΕΙΡΗΝΗ' και 'ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ' οι οποίες στη συνέχεια έπλεαν μεχρι λίγο πιο βαθιά όπου είχε αράξει το φορτηγό πλοίο αρόδου. Στη συνέχεια το φορτηγό με τις μπίγιες του ύψωνε τις μαούνες, τις αναποδογύριζε  και το περιεχόμενό τους άδειαζε μέσα στο φορτηγό.

Οσο για τη μεταφορά του ορυκτού από τα ορυχεία στο λιμάνι, απο τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 20 μέχρι τα τέλη του 60 γινόταν με τον εναέριο σιδηρόδρομο που αναφέρει πιο πάνω ο φίλος Βικτωρας, και στη συνέχεια με φορτηγά αυτοκίνητα. Απο τη δεκαετία του 80 το σμυρίγλι μεταφερόταν για φόρτωση στη Χώρα όπου τα πλοία έπιαναν στο ντόκο και όχι στη Μουτσούνα.

Η φωτογραφία είναι από το Γεωλογικό Μουσείο Απειράνθου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε gimbozo, φαίνεσαι σχετικός με την περιοχή.Μήπως ξέρεις κάτι,μέχρι πότε έπιανε το ποστάλι εκεί κ περισσότερο στον Απόλλωνα που ρωτάω πιό πίσω; Αρχές του μήνα πέρασα από τα μέρη αυτά αλλά δεν είχα τον χρόνο να ρωτήσω κάποιους ηλικιωμένους,να ψάξω γιά καμιά φωτό σε κανένα μαγαζί...

----------


## gimbozo

Αυτό δυστυχώς δεν το ξέρω, υποθέτω ότι στον Απόλλωνα τα δρομολόγια θα πρέπει να σταμάτησαν όταν ο δρόμος Χώρας-Απόλλωνα έγινε βατός για λεωφορεία, όσο για τη Μουτσούνα μέχρι τα μέσα του 60 που η μεταφορά γινόταν με τον εναέριο έμενε πολύς κόσμος στον οικισμό (εργάτες φόρτωσης, σιδεράδες, μηχανικοί, υπάλληλοι της διεύθυνσης σμυριδορυχείων κλπ) υποθέτω λοιπόν ότι κάποιο ακτοπλοικό δρομολόγιο γινόταν για να τους εξυπηρετήσει δεδομένου ότι ο αμαξιτός δρόμος αρχικά δεν υπήρχε. Επειδή όμως έχω καταγωγή απο κει θα ρωτήσω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία και θα επανέλθω. Εντωμεταξύ ανεβάζω απόκομμα παλιάς εφημερίδας του 1935 που μας είχε παρουσιάσει παλιότερα ο Κος Πέππας όπου περιγράφεται ακριβώς αυτό το δρομολόγιο (πλοίο "Μήλος").

----------


## Zthemelina

DSC02152.jpg
ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ NAUTILIA
ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ
ΤΟ PAROS ΚΑΙ  ΤΟ ΑΓ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> DSC02152.jpg
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ NAUTILIA
> ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ
> ΤΟ PAROS ΚΑΙ  ΤΟ ΑΓ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ



_ Πανεμορφη αεροφωτογραφια με το "Ναξακι" και το "Γεωργιος Εξπρες"!_

----------


## Zthemelina

> _ Πανεμορφη αεροφωτογραφια με το "Ναξακι" και το "Γεωργιος Εξπρες"!_










Σ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ  APOLLON
ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΑ,ΜΑΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΕ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ

----------


## NIKOSKO

ΤΟ PAROS ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΛΚΟΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΠΙΤΙΟΥ ΜΟΥ, ΟΤΑΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ Σ' ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ 1984

Picture 024.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτό είναι που λένε.........μπαλκόνι με θέα στο απέραντο γαλάζιο. Καλή συνέχεια κάπτεν.

----------


## NIKOSKO

Σ' ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗ!!! ΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΓΑΠΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ

----------


## Zthemelina

ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΝΑΞΟΥ
Ο ΣΤΟΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ ΣΕ ΔΡΑΣΗ
008.jpg

----------


## Zthemelina

ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ
ΠΟΣΤ011.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Άφιξη ενός ακτοπλοϊκού στη Νάξο του 1935!

naxos 1935.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Ενα αγνωστο πορθμειο βοηθαει στο καινουριο λιμανακι.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 146331
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Αλλες δυο φωτογραφίες από το λιμανι του  Απόλλωνα γύρω στο 1968 με τον ιδιο πλωτό γερανό με τις καταβολές αποβατικού.

at apollonas 1968.jpg
at Apollona Naxou.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία άποψη της Νάξου, εικόνα από το προσωπικό μου αρχείο αγορασμένη από παλαιοπωλείο. Σαφώς διακρίνουμε μία ακόμα αποβατική άκατο τύπου _LCM_, όπως αυτή που είχαμε δει πρόσφατα _στα Πολλώνια της Μήλου_.

Naxos.jpg

----------

